# Get on the Map!



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.frappr.com/engineersforum6

That things kind of neat, it may send some traffic our way as well..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm on board representing the Green Mtn State


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

In da hizouse!

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Road Guy,

I just checked the map and you are only 136 miles from NCEES's headquarters. Do you think you could drive over there today and slap the shit out of them for us???

Gas.......................................... $45

Good bitch slapping gloves ........ $15

Satisfaction we will all feel ......... Priceless!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

probably cant squeeze it in today, but maybe if they dont come by next Wednesday? :lol:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

too much blue on our map


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

Damn, I'm the only one north of the Mason-Dixon line on here.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 9, 2006)

good ole sc here


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally ! A red balloon!


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm representin' Flori-duh!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Central Florida over here.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

who's vero beach?

My grandparents lived there (until their death)

used to spend a lot of time down there in the summer.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am Vero Beach and yes, there are many Retirees here. Vero is located on the boundary of the Treasure Coast and Central Florida. I went to UCF (University of Central Florida) so I prefer to say I live in Central Florida. :true:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

i dont recall which beach, but we used to swim out to the shipwreck (the one you could see at low tide) when I was a kid( well teenager).

when we finally got dive certifications we would dive down and grab some lobster from the hull of the ship and grandma would boil them for us.

it was good times(well as good a time as you can have being 15 and staying with your grandparents for spring break) but good times none the less.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 9, 2006)

> I am Vero Beach and yes, there are many Retirees here. Vero is located on the boundary of the Treasure Coast and Central Florida. I went to UCF (University of Central Florida) so I prefer to say I live in Central Florida. :true:


If you went to UCF then why in the hell do you have the UM avatar?!?!? Trader!!! :kick:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I Have been a Hurricane Fan since 1984 but the school cost $25K+ a year to attend. :bow: I grew up in Miami as-well, but proud to say I will never move back.

Escaped in 1996.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't blame you for not wanting to move back.....anything south of Stuart sucks IMO. Too much flash for me.....I guess I'm just too simple and don't have any desire to surrounded by bling bling. When did you go to UCF? I got out of there in the Fall of 99.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would not call it Flash, I would call it Northern Havana. Nobody speaks English and worse, nobody can drive down there.

I graduated in 2001 but started when you were leaving. I transfered from Miami Dade Community College in 1999. You missed the new Engineering School, so did I BTW. It opened up in the Fall of 2001.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

_Escaped in 1996. _

:rotfl:


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 9, 2006)

I did miss the classes being held in it but I didn't miss the construction :kick: Trying to concentrate on a Thermo lecture while they're ripping the pavement up with a jackhammer and backhoe sucked ass. I've been through it multiple times though.....it's SWEET. I'm very close friends with the owners of Wackadoo's (used to be called LOCO'S) so I'm in Orlando and on campus a lot during the year.....especially around football season. Small world!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

The computer lab and some of the mechanical and electrical engineering facilities at my shool were located in a building adjacent to an elevated subway station.

You had a train going be in each direction every 10 minutes, on staggered schedules. It pissed me off too, because it was a law class that was interesting and kinda complicated and it was a real distraction.

The worst was when there was some construction going on near the engineering school. They must have been driving piles for 2 weeks straight. Truly miserable.


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 18, 2006)

just added myself - TX


----------



## cement (Jun 28, 2006)

yes, and more women!


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 23, 2006)

Maybe its just coincidence, but on this board and on a boating board I attend, on the Frapper map, most of the people are on the east side of the Mississippi river. The west side is much more sparcely populated.

Huh. :dunno:

Ed


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2006)

maybe because we are all in the witness protection program? h43r:


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 28, 2006)

Sap:

Wutthefucizhappinin?

sorry I didn't reply eariler, I just read this thread.



> Check me out, I am on the map. Wazup, nuttin u, nuttin, o, --- just a little message for MA_PE. I guess we won't see him on our map.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey..but I AM holier than YOU!!!

j/k

WTF, do you have automatic e-mail when somebody posts? I just wrote that ~ 3 minutes ago?

Was going to try to get some work done, but hell it's Friday!

and no more riddles, they impede production.

Have a good one.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 28, 2006)

I think hes like me and just watches the index to see new posts popping up.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 28, 2006)

You can subscribe to threads if you want, and get a notification of something new.

you can watch the index.

you can use the button at the top right that says "view new posts"

or you can hit the blue arrow to the left of the thread and it will take you to the newest post since you last looked.

Love this board set up.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah man, very user friendly.

But sometimes the mods are dicks.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 28, 2006)

Lotsa folks chiming in this morning.

Gentlemen (and ladies if any are reading): Have a great weekend.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm on to you sapper. You keep adding these posts to give the illusion that segments of the board get frequent traffic and are not like "the other place".

:lol: :lol:

Oh and by the way, have a nice weekend this weekend 9/9-10

Opening day for the Pats at Gillette. I'm there baby.


----------



## benbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I've noticed these boards generally get a lot of traffic under one of two circumstances-

1. It is right after the exam and people are waiting for results.

2. On the other infamous board, some flamers get on and rile up the crowd (ie. Josh or Crackah)


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2006)

I think we have our fair share of "flamers" :thatsgay: here, too.

not that's anything wrong with that.


----------



## petermcc (Sep 7, 2006)

I wonder if I am a flamer????? :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2006)

We NEED more Flamers!

Ed always puts these little comparisons together showing how PPI is getting owned.... :BK:

_As of 8/8 @ 9:37pm central time:_

_Date Began: PPI's Forum- 2/1/2002; Engineer's Forum- 4/24/2006_

_Total Posts: PPI's Forum- 46,544; Engineerboards.com- 11,172_

_Days in existence: PPI's Forum- 1627; Engineerboards.com- 104_

_Posts per day: PPI's Forum- 28.61; Engineerboards.com- 107.42_

_Our time in existence as a percent of PPI's forum time: 6.39%_

_Our posts per day as a percentage of PPI's posts per day: 375.51%_

_Our overall post quantity as a percentage of PPI's: 24%_

_Although we have slowed in recent weeks, our previous momentum has kept us going._

_Ed _


----------



## Hill William (Sep 7, 2006)

> We NEED more Flamers!


^:thatsgay: ^


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2006)

I have no problem with attractive lesbians


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a lesbian.

seriously. I L-O-V-E women!!!!!


----------



## petergibbons (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a lesbian trapped inside a man's body!! :lol:


----------



## gatormech_e (Oct 12, 2006)

&lt;-- female engineer, West Palm Beach, FL.

(but not a native Floridian, so save the bling insults).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey newbs - get on the map! :angry:


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2006)

I did, but the map's, well, a little western-biased, isn't it? I'm way off the map and I have no idea how to view it, which means no one else probably can either.

I'm so disappointed.

Dleg

Saipan, USA


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2006)

if you zoom all the way out &amp; I mean all the way B) you show up on the far right side.. :w00t:


----------



## Dleg (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah - there I am ... in.. the... middle of the ocean, about 12 miles offshore. Hmmm. Close enough!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 12, 2006)

Graduated UCF (live in Orlando) in 1990. Guess I am old to you guys.

Don't look it or feel it though. :true:


----------



## goldnwhite (Nov 16, 2006)

New on the map. First in the bluegrass state!


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 12, 2006)

> New on the map. First in the bluegrass state!


Boo, I just added mine. #2 for the Bluegrass State. What do you do here in the 'ville goldnwhite?


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 13, 2006)

> > New on the map. First in the bluegrass state!
> 
> 
> Boo, I just added mine. #2 for the Bluegrass State. What do you do here in the 'ville goldnwhite?


I just accepted a new job with a synthetic rubber plant on the west side as a mech. project engineer. How about you?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2006)

> > > New on the map. First in the bluegrass state!
> >
> >
> > Boo, I just added mine. #2 for the Bluegrass State. What do you do here in the 'ville goldnwhite?
> ...


I work out in the east end at a civil/environmental consulting company. I would punch a nun in the face to trade jobs with you. My degree is in chemical engineering and I tried for MONTHS and MONTHS to get on at a plant in Rubbertown. I didnt get my masters degree though (due to getting married and moving away for a year) so they wouldnt even look at me without that or a few years experience.


----------



## TxKat (Dec 14, 2006)

> too much blue on our map


I just added some red


----------



## jd_chi02 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm on the map ... Man I miss Florida. And I hate to say it that I used to sleep with a lot of bi-sexuals.

If you buy some girls somethings they would have sex with you. :claps:

:bow:

:wtf:


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 19, 2006)

> I'm on the map ... Man I miss Florida. And I hate to say it that I used to sleep with a lot of bi-sexuals.
> If you buy some girls somethings they would have sex with you. :claps:
> 
> :bow:
> ...


Wow, that is a very...interesting post. Ill have to tuck that away in the old data banks.


----------



## redrum (Dec 19, 2006)

_Buy- Girls_ was the punch line ...

I give it ld timer: ld timer: (2 out of 5 old timers rating)


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 26, 2006)

I jumped on board with the map, and I even added it to my myspace (www.myspace.com/jntfusillo)


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm on the map... it's a little lonesome over here in Jersey.

-Ray


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2007)

It's because of the stink... :blink:

:jk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2007)

^ Fraz - try driving through West Leb when the wind is right. Between the dump and the asphalt plant, it stinks so bad sometimes you can smell it from I-89 with the windows closed.


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2007)

I was just kidding. I just heard about the gas stink in NY...guess the prime suspect.

What does this mean...Rating: &lt; 0 ( 0 ) 5 &gt;

Was I warned??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2007)

No worries - I realize the suspected NY stench suspect.

I grew up outside NYC. I've driven the NJ Turnpike enough to realize how awful it is. I'm not at all surprised. The smell near Newark Airport is enough to make me gag.

I just meant as long as we were on the topic of stinky, drive past the dump on a windy day.

You haven't been warned. I'm not sure why that changed from the percentage scaled warning bar either. I think RG updated the board or changed some settings.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 22, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> No worries - I realize the suspected NY stench suspect.
> I grew up outside NYC. I've driven the NJ Turnpike enough to realize how awful it is. I'm not at all surprised. The smell near Newark Airport is enough to make me gag.
> 
> I just meant as long as we were on the topic of stinky, drive past the dump on a windy day.
> ...


Nothing beats checking the tide charts to determine whether or not you will take the Turnpike when you know there will be heavy traffic. Low tide is horrible. I got stuck on the Turnpike between 15W and 16W for an hour and a half one day on my way up to Teaneck for a pre-bid meeting. I should have just gone up the Parkway to Route 4.

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2007)

That extension of I-78 between the Holland Tunnel and the Turnpike is the worst. There's this bridge over some body of water and something industrial. It smells like a garbage dump, maybe it is. My car stunk like it for miles even with the windows closed.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to see a city called Bei Jing in China being identified on the Map. It is amazing to be able to see the Great Wall. I have been there twice at different sites. :winko:


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 9, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> That extension of I-78 between the Holland Tunnel and the Turnpike is the worst. There's this bridge over some body of water and something industrial. It smells like a garbage dump, maybe it is. My car stunk like it for miles even with the windows closed.


I used to have to commute out to JFK airport for a while for one of our projects - can't say that Staten Island or Long Island were any better!

I hate the Goethals bridge. I refuse to ever cross it again.

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

3gorgesdam said:


> I would like to see a city called Bei Jing in China being identified on the Map. It is amazing to be able to see the Great Wall. I have been there twice at different sites.


Someone in my office is from Peking, Indiana - does that count ?? :2cents:

JR


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Feb 9, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Someone in my office is from Peking, Indiana - does that count ?? :beerchug:
> JR


Hahaha...I heard a town named Palestine, TX where a space shuttle with the first Israelis on it exploded trying to re-entry the earth. I forgot which shuttle. Nonetheless that was a bizzar coincident.

I know how to add myself on the map now. It is fun. Where are you at?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

3gorgesdam said:


> Hahaha...I heard a town named Palestine, TX where a space shuttle with the first Israelis on it exploded trying to re-entry the earth. I forgot which shuttle. Nonetheless that was a bizzar coincident.
> I know how to add myself on the map now. It is fun. Where are you at?


I am in Tallahassee, Florida - the capital. Not that anyone could tell by how small townish this place looks !!!

JR


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Feb 12, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am in Tallahassee, Florida - the capital. Not that anyone could tell by how small townish this place looks !!!
> JR


Small town but well connected to the rest of the world. :tv:


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Feb 13, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> too much blue on our map


Map's a neat idea, Just added myself...another red dot for you, Roadguy. :2cents:


----------



## traffic (Mar 1, 2007)

just discivered the map, added myself not to many in NC


----------



## frazil (May 2, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> I would punch a nun in the face to trade jobs with you.


arty-smiley-048:

I'm going to try to use this expression this week. :beerchug:


----------



## ColoradoME (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm on representing the great state of Colorado!


----------



## vongwv (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey all, from Grants Pass, OR here.....yes....THE Grants Pass. If you don't know, now you know.


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

added a red dot for the state of Maryland...Yippee Frederick!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2007)

hey I say we come up wth a new map. This other one is old and outdated with defunct members.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I would propse a two-prong approach.

1. Cumulative Distribution (all memeber past and present); and

2. Current membership

:2cents:

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 6, 2007)

I was just about to add myself...new map soon? Should I wait, or go ahead and add myself?


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2007)

go ahead and post it, we need more reps from west of georgia.


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 15, 2007)

I hereby add myself


----------



## fmullner (Dec 19, 2007)

So do I--Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## aucivileng (Dec 20, 2010)

Links dead.


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 22, 2010)

aucivileng said:


> Links dead.


:i_cry:


----------



## usctrevis (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea I noticed...


----------



## frazil (Jan 20, 2011)

W.T.F.?!


----------

